# Columbus, Ohio Craigslist free lathe



## mopar geek (Sep 15, 2020)

Metal Lathe - free stuff
					

Free Metal Lathe very old and heavy due to no shows and so many replies I am updating to add...



					columbus.craigslist.org
				




Old one  1917?


----------



## Superburban (Sep 15, 2020)

Can't beat the price.


----------

